# Leon Brooks Hines Lake



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

*Press Release*
*December 7, 2017*
*Contact:* Fisheries Section, (334) 242-3471
*Escambia County Public Fishing Lake Reopens December 14, 2017*
Escambia County Public Fishing Lake (Leon Brooks Hines Lake) will reopen on December 14, 2017, under the operation of new lake managers Allison Lee and Doug Devine. The lake had been temporarily closed during the transition of operations to the new lake managers. The 184-acre lake is located within the Conecuh National Forest east of Brewton, Ala., off County Road 11.
The lake will be open each Thursday through Monday (closed Tuesdays and Wednesdays) from now until January 31, 2018. The lake will resume a normal operational schedule beginning February 1, 2018.
The lake offers public restrooms, a covered fishing pier, a pavilion and a boat ramp. Bait, fishing tackle and snacks may be purchased at the lake. In addition to a valid fishing license, a daily $3 fishing permit is required for anglers 12 years old and older to fish. Boats may be rented for $5 and privately-owned boats may be launched for $3. State public fishing lake licenses are available for purchase at the lake.
For more information about Escambia County Public Fishing Lake, call the lake manager at (251) 809-0068; the Alabama Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries, Fisheries Section at (334) 242-3471; or visit http://www.outdooralabama.com/escambia-county-pfl.
The Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources promotes wise stewardship, management and enjoyment of Alabama’s natural resources through four divisions: Marine Resources, State Lands, State Parks, and Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries. To learn more about ADCNR, visit www.outdooralabama.com.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just back from uneventful crappie trip to Lake Talquin. Was look forward to a report on Leon Brooks Hines which opened last Thursday. Nada!!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Just back from uneventful crappie to Lake Talquin. Was look forward to a report on Leon Brooks Hines which opened last Thursday. Nada!!!


They are catching a lot of catfish from what I have seen on facebook


----------

